# Covid booster



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Does anyone know if I can get a booster with only a codice fiscale? I received my first and second shots from the US Navy in Naples and would prefer note to have to make that trip again. 
Thanks.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You're not in the health system?

They ask for your health number. You might be able to but not with the normal process.


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

NickZ said:


> You're not in the health system?
> 
> They ask for your health number. You might be able to but not with the normal process.


Thanks Nick. No I don’t have national health care as I am retired military and would prefer to use that coverage even though it can be cumbersome. I seem to recall the Italian government saying early on that the vaccine would be available to all residents regardless of status. Unfortunately that doesn’t filter down to local government.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Dettaglio news


Pagina di dettaglio delle news



integrazionemigranti.gov.it





That shows up for Rome. But it's seven months old.


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

NickZ said:


> Dettaglio news
> 
> 
> Pagina di dettaglio delle news
> ...


Thanks very much Nick. I’ll look further into what’s going on here in Abruzzo. It’s an rapidly changing landscape. I got asked for my vaccination info yesterday at Bricofer for the first time. Thanks again, if I unearth anything informative I’ll post it.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

With the new rules you can go to the grocery store,pharmacy and little else without a green pass


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

NickZ said:


> With the new rules you can go to the grocery store,pharmacy and little else without a green pass







Update! Was able to get my booster with just my codice fiscale. And it was quite easy.


----------



## Troz (Jan 29, 2018)

Would you care to share the details? What's the magic formula?


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Troz said:


> Would you care to share the details? What's the magic formula?


This is the link to the Abruzzo vaccination website
Vaccinazione Anti COVID-19

Once on the site, use this link to schedule appointment

Se sei un cittadino straniero in possesso del codice STP/ENI, di un Codice Fiscale italiano o di un Codice Univoco ad 11 cifre, un facente parte del personale navigante (SASN), o rientri in una delle altre categorie indicate nell’Ordinanza n. 7/2021 del Commissario straordinario per l’emergenza COVID–19 del 24 aprile 2021 (Personale Diplomatico, Personale enti ed organizzazioni internazionali), puoi prenotare il tuo appuntamento al seguente link. 

Not just Abruzzo. It’s pretty self explanatory.
After you fill in the information it will notify you within 48 hours if you can book an appointment (they’re verifying your codice). you will go back to original link, but when you enter your codice you will be able to book an appointment. At the vax location I filled out a personal/health form and presented my US CDC card for my first two shots. That was it. Got my booster, and QR code with vaccination data.

I hope this helps. If you want more info just let me know.


----------



## Troz (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks, that is helpful. My issue is not exactly the same but doubtless related. I will be returning to Umbria in a few weeks, after 2+ years of COVID exile. Got all my jabs in Australia, and while I know these are technically recognized in Italy, getting the Italian digital vaccination certificate is going to be dependent on navigating the local health system.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

It also depends on your status. Italians living abroad could just ask for the green pass.


----------

